# www.carolsphotography.net



## C at Carol's Photography (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

    Check out our new web site...Might see someone you know.


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thought I'd fix your thread title to show your site. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## C at Carol's Photography (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks a bunch:thumbup:


----------



## tranceplant (Feb 25, 2006)

nice picture and you obviously have some talent but your site is hella cheesy


----------



## tmpadmin (Feb 25, 2006)

Your photos are very nice however, the site is a bit on the "canned" side. Technically you will not be judged on your web development abilities but on your photography skills. Unfortunately, if someone is browsing the web for photographers and finds your site or you tell them to go there for samples, they might view the simple nature of the site and move on to the next. This is true for any business and is nothing against you or your photography. I am actually trying to convice the investors at work to let me beef up our web site it is terrible!


----------

